# using fo's to scent lamp oil



## ilovedoxies (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, this may be a dumb question BUT......   can you use a couple of drops of EO or FO in lamp oil to burn in a tiki torch or hurricane lamp? 

Would it throw a fragrance like a tart or candle, do nothing, or would it just blow up? LOL


Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you're better off using EO's as I've read that FO's don't necessarily smell the same when burning in a torch or in incense.  Somehow I think wax stabilizes the fragrance since all it's really doing is being melted by the wick...  8)


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 6, 2011)

I'll give the eo's a try.  Thanks!


----------



## soap25 (Sep 6, 2011)

*off topic*

ilovedoxies

Is this a Wiener dog on your picture?



I think most FOs for soap/lotion making should work in candles etc, depending on their flashpoint.

I would not test one with a low one    (blow up)


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes it's a wiener dog, I also have his son which is a black and tan longhair.  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Relle (Sep 6, 2011)

Love the photo, I use to have a black/tan dachshund, looked exactly like that. You don't see too many around anymore, not here anyway.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks   I love my doxies, they're such characters.


----------



## Relle (Sep 9, 2011)

Funny   , I use to say dachies, I loved her too.


----------



## soap25 (Sep 9, 2011)

Our Franz - such a character!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwwwww... love him!!

Mine like to get in anything we lay around, blankets, laundry, coats, clothes basket, etc.  

Both of mine are back sleepers, too!! 

Here's a pic of Lucky right after I got my new kitchen island.  I had it made to store my soaping supplies but it ended up being a dog bed.  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soap25 (Sep 10, 2011)

Our dog "organizes" blanchets from the couch! He loves soft beds and needs a cover, as soon as the roomtemperature is below 25° C. It takes quite a time to find all his blanchets suitable for him, untill he finally finds the most comfortable sleeping position.

The prince and the Pea!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 10, 2011)

What a sweet baby!!  Yes, mine are obsessed with blankets, too.  I bought an electric throw last fall and Lucky (the brown one) pretty much took it over.  He was ALWAYS in it whether it was on or not.


----------

